# Freeze des PMG5: quelle solution?



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un PowerMac G5 bi1,8 avec 1,5Go de RAM depuis trois mois et je dois faire face à des freezes (gel total de la machine, y compris l'affichage) très réguliers.
J'ai cru comprendre que je n'étais pas tout seul dans ce cas là.
J'aimerais savoir si ceux d'entre vous qui connaissent ce problème se sont adressés au SAV Apple et quelle réponse ils ont obtenu.
Sinon existe-t-il une solution miracle? 
Certains disent sur les forums que Mac OS 10.4 va résoudre ce problème. Qu'en savent-ils vraiment alors que 10.4 n'est pas encore sorti?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

Tu tombe bien....
apple care m'a fait tout reinstaller  je te dit pas la galère  jusu'ici no problèmes il faut dire que je n'en suis pas beaucoup servi.  Et bingo au moment de te repondre  frezze....  pour une fois aprés une mpise en veille

je constate que je fige principalement sur safari et sur xplane ?   allez savoir


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

NB ; ce que j'ai fait en dernier

rinstallé le deuxième dd pour recuperer mon dossier image 
mis à jour la 6.2.9 appleworks
utilisé Itunes

je croix que c'est tout 

....à noter que je compte rappeler apple care....


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

Moi, il se fige à n'importe quel moment. 
Que ce soit en jouant sur AArmy (oui oui je sais, je sais,...), en relevant mes mails, sur Safari, sur Photoshop, etc... Et sans faire une action particulière (clic, etc...). Ca peut arriver n'importe quand!


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

j'ai aussi activé le pare feu ..?

sinon il sembel que cela soit bien un problèemdes G5 1,8 bi pro....


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

Je suis quand même dégouté: c'est mon quatrième Mac (iMac G3, puis eMac G4, puis iBook G3, puis PMG5) et jusqu'ici je pouvais dire fièrement à tout le monde: "Apple c'est super, c'est beau , ça marche et surtout ça plante pas". Je suis obligé de changer de discours maintenant...


----------



## Lordwizard (25 Septembre 2004)

MacPlayerFrench a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il se fige à n'importe quel moment.
> Que ce soit en jouant sur AArmy (oui oui je sais, je sais,...), en relevant mes mails, sur Safari, sur Photoshop, etc... Et sans faire une action particulière (clic, etc...). Ca peut arriver n'importe quand!



Pour freezer aussi régulièrement, le problème ne viendrai-t-il pas de la carte graphique?
A moins que cela soit tes barrettes mémoires (tu sais que les G5 sont tres chatouilleux avec la qualité des barrettes?)
Faut pas hesiter avec l'AppleCare, tant que tu peux en beneficier !!


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi pas mais COMMENT savoir?
Je lis partout sur le net (forums Apple, forums MacBidouille, etc...) des exemples de gens qui ont le même problème. ils ont tous ré-installé le système, changer les barettes de RAM, etc...
C'est sans fin!!...


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

lapiste de la carte memoire est peut etre une idée  caar à chaque fois que je manipule  je bronche et débranche l'écran ?


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

je veut dire la carte video  mes barrettes vienent de chez mac  alors j'espère ....


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (25 Septembre 2004)

Et voilà, j'étais en train de répondre et hop, il se fige...

Je finis par croire que la seule solution viendra d'une mise à jour de Mac OS.


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

tu à une seul dd ou 2 ?


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression que mon G5 n'aime pas avoir 2 DD .......


----------



## choox (25 Septembre 2004)

alors deja verifier la temperature general de votre oridnateur..
 il a besoin d'air..

;-)

ensuite oui 10.4 vire tout ces probleme et si je le sait c'est parceque je le sé....

je lé aussi ca aide


----------



## doc (25 Septembre 2004)

c'est fait

faut croire que certains DD chauffent plus que d'autre ?   dans tous les cas les ventillos ne souflent plus à touts barzingue avec 1 seul 

....


----------



## Trinity (26 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un G5 1,6GHz qui freezait constament ... le plus souvent après une mise en veille. J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour disponible et cela s'est amélioré. 

Au début je pensais que cela provennais d'un périphérique USB, j'ai testé tout les branchements possible sans aucunes améliorations. Les freezes arrivaient sans prévenir ... la seule manière de les provoquer était de mettre la machine en veille, lors du réveille freeze systématique. J'ai qu'un seul DD et ma RAM vient de l'AppleStore.


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

Trinity a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un G5 1,6GHz qui freezait constament ... le plus souvent après une mise en veille. J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour disponible et cela s'est amélioré.
> 
> Au début je pensais que cela provennais d'un périphérique USB, j'ai testé tout les branchements possible sans aucunes améliorations. Les freezes arrivaient sans prévenir ... la seule manière de les provoquer était de mettre la machine en veille, lors du réveille freeze systématique. J'ai qu'un seul DD et ma RAM vient de l'AppleStore.



Mais t'as pas un modem usb ?


----------



## doc (26 Septembre 2004)

ouin  n"empéche que meêm si la 10.4 va resoudre le problème , cela est assez inadmisible non ?  le power est uhn matos pro  c'est à dire chez moi il devrait étre à la plac e d'un viel imac g3 400 qui finalement ne fait pas de problème ,  je suis en reseau , et je ne peut pas le mettre en place car il devrait recevoir les fichiers , si je freeze au boulot il faudra redémarrer les 3 postes   en cours de consultation   sympa non?

je viens de passer mes soirées à tout reinstaller bref  pas content


----------



## TitaNantes (26 Septembre 2004)

Depuis Hier, je possède un PowerMac Bi-G5 1,8 GHz, Révision a.

Je l'ai d'ailleurs trouvé grâce aux "petites annonces" de MacGeneration... Le vendeur est très sympa.

La machine tourne sous OSX.3.4, avec une carte ATI 9600XT 64 Mo. Elle n'est équipée, pour le moment, que de 512Mo de Ram.

Et même si je compatis à vos problèmes sans pouvoir apporter le moindre début de solution, je suis en extase devant ma nouvelle machine.

Je touche du bois, mais depuis hier, elle n'a jamais "Freezé". Et pourtant, je fais "ronfler" les G5.
Ce qui m'étonne sur cette machine, c'est le quasi silence absolu qu'elle dégage, et ce quelque soit sa charge de travail... Mon Titanium 867 lorsqu'il ventile à la vitesse la pus faible, est plus bruyant que le bi G5. Et même, trop "juste" en mémoire, les performances du Bi G5 sont époustouflantes.

En résumé, je suis très satisfait de cette machine. C'est presque de l'admiration.

Je suis de tout c½ur avec vous, et espère que vos soucis vont rapidement se régler.


----------



## bacman (26 Septembre 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> La machine tourne sous OSX.3.4, avec une carte ATI 9600XT 64 Mo. Elle n'est équipée, pour le moment, que de 512Mo de Ram.


la carte ATI 9600 XT a 128 mo de vram. il s'agit certainement d'une ATI 9600 simple.
Pours les pbs de freeze, ils n'affectent pas que certains rares G5, j'ai vu que Apple Care venait d'octroyer un G5 bi 2*2,5 à un client dont la carte mere de son G4 avait été changée plusieurs fois sans succes  
Ce n'est pas le passage en 10,4 qui arrangera les choses pour les quelques G5 qui freezent; la compatibilité des barettes DDR reste la piste la plus plausible


----------



## doc (26 Septembre 2004)

Ouais  ben mes barettes elle viennent de chez eux ....   d'habitude j'allais chez crucial....


----------



## ymer (27 Septembre 2004)

même problème (discussion à ce porpos dans le forum mac os X).
-Réinstaller est inutile. (bien que lorsqu'aucun logiciel a part la suite Ilife n'est réinstallé, il semblerait que ça ne plante plus).
-ça ne viens pas de la RAM : J'ai un ami qui a un G5 qui na plante jamais, j'ai donc fait le test de remplacer ma RAM par la sienne et il a prit la mienne : lui ne plante toujours pas et moi toujours.
-je n'ai pas 2 disque dur, je n'ai plus branché de peripheriques USB (a part ma sourie Logitech et mon clavier...)
-le probleme n'est pas lié à des "fausses manipulations" vu que mon G5 plante aussi lorsque je ne le manipule pas (je suis amené à le laisser tourner toute la journée...)

Le problème esy d'autant plus grave que si vous le laissez planté un petit moment sans vous en rendre compte, il se met à faire un bruit effroyablement fort, tres inquiétant. Lorsque je suis absent et qu'il reste dans cet etat pandant plusieurs heures... je vous laisser imaginer les dégâts possibles...
Peut-être pourrions nous essayer de trouver un point commun à nos ordis : vos cartes graphiques, peripheriques, date d'achat, logiels particuliers ?....
C'est un vrai problème.... Vous n'avez rien non plus dans le fichier de rapport de plantages ?

pas de modem USB non plus, j'ai une freebox en ethernet...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (27 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement, le problème ne serait-il pas lié à la carte graphique ?
Le plus simple serait que chacun qui Freeze indique sa carte graphique


----------



## ymer (27 Septembre 2004)

radeon 9600 XT, et vous ?


----------



## doc (27 Septembre 2004)

Ati Raedon 9600 Xt 128


----------



## ymer (27 Septembre 2004)

la même quoi.
Et macPlayerFrench ? (avec ce nom, tu peux pas avoir la nVidia de base   )
Si c'est aussi la même, je crois qu'on tiens une piste... (si ça pouvais n'être que ça !! changement de carte et hop là...)
D'ailleurs ya un truc bizarre sur cette carte : sur le site d'Ati, ils proposent les drivers de la 9800 et de plein d'autres cartes (en fait presque toutes) mais pas celle de la 9600 ...


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Septembre 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Pour freezer aussi régulièrement, le problème ne viendrai-t-il pas de la carte graphique?
> A moins que cela soit tes barrettes mémoires (tu sais que les G5 sont tres chatouilleux avec la qualité des barrettes?)
> Faut pas hesiter avec l'AppleCare, tant que tu peux en beneficier !!



Comme je vous l'avais indiqué plus haut, il me semblait bien avoir entendu parler de G5 qui deconnais a cause de la carte graphique !!

Il suffit pourtant d'aller sur les forums d'Apple pour trouver plein de posts comme celui-ci : clic là 

pour voir qu'a chaque fois la 9600 est en cause !!


----------



## ymer (27 Septembre 2004)

okay merci, donc ça serait pas uniquement lié à la carte graphique ni au modèle de G5...
Enfin c'est un peu flou quoi...
Je vais essayer ce qu'ils conseillent déjà (enlever toutes les options de mise en veille, telecharger le patch, ...) on verra si ça fait quelque chose...


----------



## doc (27 Septembre 2004)

ymer a dit:
			
		

> okay merci, donc ça serait pas uniquement lié à la carte graphique ni au modèle de G5...
> Enfin c'est un peu flou quoi...
> Je vais essayer ce qu'ils conseillent déjà (enlever toutes les options de mise en veille, telecharger le patch, ...) on verra si ça fait quelque chose...



le patct ?   le driver de la 6800? ou j'ai encore loupé un passage


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Septembre 2004)

Voilà 3 jours que j'utilise mon bi-G5 1,8 GHz révision a (ati 9600), et ce sans aucun problème...

Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu ajouter de la mémoire et passer de 512 Mo à 1,5 Go.
Je vais chez mon "épicier" habituel qui me vent de la mémoire où les puces sont de marque "samsung". J'installe les deux bestioles. Redémarre. La mémoire est reconnue. Super me dis-je.. Grave erreur...

Je lance pas mal d'applications. Et dés que l'OS essaye d'utiliser la mémoire au dessus des 512 Mo d'origine (je le vois grâce à la commande "top"), le PowerMac Freeze ou me congratule avec un magnifique Kernel Panic.... Je n'ai absolument rien modifié à ma configuration mis à part l'ajout des deux barrettes de mémoire.

Retour chez mon épicier sur le coup de 18h50 (il ferme à 19h00, quelle chance). Je lui explique mon problème. Il me redonne deux autres barrettes. Sur celles-ci est indiquée la mention "classe 2.5", mais j'avoue ne pas avoir vu la marque. Elles sont simplement un peu moins hautes que les précédentes. Je les installe. Et depuis... Le BONHEUR... Tout marche impeccablement bien. Je charge la machine en ouvrant plusieurs comptes et en lançant des tonnes d'applications (plus que les 1,5 Go disponibles). Je laisse la machine tourner plus d'une heure sous "l'animation" d'iTunes avec en plus des autres "babioles"... Je l'arrête, la redémarre, la met en veille.... Et aucun soucis.

Mon expérience confirme ce que j'avais lu sur ces Forums: "le Bi-G5 est très chatouilleux au niveau de la mémoire"... Le début de piste est confirmé.

Courage,


----------



## doc (28 Septembre 2004)

J'espère que le disque hardwaretest vu le temps qu'il met pour tester les memoires est fiable...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Septembre 2004)

doc a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le disque hardwaretest vu le temps qu'il met pour tester les memoires est fiable...



Non, à mon avis et par expérience je peux te dire qu'il n'est pas fiable.

le seule solution à 100 % :

Retirer toutes les barettes sauf celle fournie d'origine (qu'on va considérer comme bonne) et faire tourner le maximum d'appli pour voir.

Si tout marche, enlever la barette et mettre l'autre et on recommence à charger beaucoup d'appli.

Sur le G5 les barettes vont par deux.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Septembre 2004)

Peux-t-on quand même répertorier les cartes videos ?

Il semble que les problèmes concernent plus les Radeon et la Nvidia haut de gamme.

Quelqu'un a-t-il des problèmes avec son G5 et la Nvidia de Base : la 5200 Ultra ?

En tout cas, les barettes mémoires jouent un role dans certains des freeze et KP.


----------



## bacman (28 Septembre 2004)

doc a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le disque hardwaretest vu le temps qu'il met pour tester les memoires est fiable...



doc, t'a quoi comme 2 eme disque , s'il est connecté sur une carte scsi, penses à mettre à jour le firmware de la carte, j'ai eu ce pb avec un G4 apres chaque mise en veille.
dis nous aussi quel ecran tu as , j'ai lu quelque part des pbs avec les formac TFT et les cartes ATI


----------



## doc (28 Septembre 2004)

2me dd  serial Ata  mais je l'ai sorti ,   ce qui ne regle pas le pb

Mon ecran est  ecran acer tft DVI


----------



## ymer (28 Septembre 2004)

comme je l'ai dit, chez moi ça n'EST PAS lié à la RAM, vu que ça le faisait avec celle d'origine, j'ai changé par une absolument sure (installé sur un G5 qui ne freeze pas), et ça le faisait toujours.

doc >> non je parle effectivement du driver de la 6800...
Moi j'ai un écran samsung...


----------



## doc (28 Septembre 2004)

Chez apple l'on me demande carrement de désactiver quartz extreme ....  histoire de tester


----------



## Titov (28 Septembre 2004)

Un témoignage:

Bon moi aussi j'ai un PM G5 bi 1,8 Rev.A avec 512 Mo de RAM (2x256) d'origine et une carte NVIDIA FX5200 avec 64Mo de VRAM. Mon écran est un ACER AL1911.

Je n'ai jamais eu tous ces problèmes.

J'aurai tendance à penser, mais je ne suis pas informaticien ou bidouilleur, que vos problèmes viennent de la qualité de la RAM et (ou) des cartes graphiques haut de game.

Je n'ai eu que deux plantages qu'avec Unreal Tournament 2003 avant le dernier patch qu'ils ont fait. Depuis rien. (Je touche du bois quand même.

Le seul problème que j'ai c'est une déconnexion internet mais je connais peut-être la coupable, la raie manta qui me regarde avec ses deux yeux verts pendant que je vous écris.

Pourquoi MacOs X.4 résoudrait ces problèmes? On aurait livré un OS légèrement incompatible avec les PM G5?


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (28 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens! Désolé, je ne pouvais pas avant.

Plusieurs me demandent quelle est ma carte graphique. 

C'est une 9600XT et je finis par croire que la piste est bonne.

Parce qu'en ce qui concerne la RAM, mon G5 freezait déjà avant quand je n'avait que les 512Mo d'origine Apple livrés avec ma machine neuve, donc...

Au contraire, je dois dire que il freeze un peu moins depuis que j'ai installé 1Go de RAM supplémentaire (acheté chez MAcWay).


----------



## Arthemus (28 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous !

En vous lisant, j'ai bien envi de me présenter en disant "Bonjour, je m'appelle Laurent et mon G5 freeze...". Et la foule répond "Bonjour Laurent !!!!"

Je me sens moins seul en vous lisant   

Tout comme vous je connais ce facheux problème alors qu'auparavant mon petit imac G3 à qui je faisais faire les pires choses (gros travaux de video pour son petit coeur, tests de tout plein de freeware, etc ...)n'a jamais bronché.

Pour rapidement répondre à la question de la carte graphique je vous dirai que j'ai la carte d'origine soit une Nvidia 5200 ultra.

Donc moi aussi j'ai pensé que le problème venait de la RAM. En fait même avec la ram d'origine, ça plantait.
Ca plantait n'importe quand, même en ne faisant rien. Et quand ça plante, comme ça l'a aussi été raconté, les ventilo se mettent à tourner à fond...

Hormis soupconner la carte graphique, j'ai aussi pensé que le problème venait d'une activité lié au web. Très souvent, quand il plantait, j'étais sur internet et encore plus souvent en utilisant certains soft de P2P.

J'ai quand même décidé de réinstaller l'Os et là il m'a même planté tout juste après avoir terminé le fin de l'installation. Il y avait juste les softs livrés avec l'OS.
Pour vous dire, il m'a fait mon premier freeze alors que je déplacais le dossier Applications dans le dock.

J'ai fais le hardware test ainsi qu'utiliser techtool pro et selon eux tout va bien.

C'est affreux car moi aussi j'étais fier de la robusteste de mon mac. Maintenant, je la ramène moins.

Depuis quelques jours, Apple a mis à jour le firmware des monoprocesseurs. J'avais lu sur MAcbidouille qu'il y avait semble t il des risques si on avait des barettes de tailles differrentes.
J'ai donc retiré les 2*128 d'origine et mis à la place les 2*256 que j'avais acheté avec le G5 et qui dormaient dans un coin. Et puis je ne risquais pas grand chose car il plantait déjà ! Je me suis lancé !

Et bien depuis que j'ai fait cette mise à jour, peut être une semaine, je n'ai eu aucun freeze. Et une semaine sans freeze c'est long !!!!
Donc au final je me dis que peut être (je touche du bois car pour l'instant tout baigne) c'est un nouvel firmware considéré comme bugué qui aurait résolu mon problème   
Maintenant, Apple a mis à jour une nouvelle version de ce firmware. Je préfère attendre ... Je l'utiliserai que si les freezes reviennent !

Alors peut être, si mon cas s'avère résolu, qu'une solution existe au niveau logiciel interne et peut on espérer qu'Apple résolvera se problème un jour ...

N'empèche que c'est bien étrange cette histoire !


----------



## bacman (29 Septembre 2004)

ci-joint le lien pour 3 forae où sont débatues diverses pistes pour de fréquents freezes qui ne sont pas cantonnés aux seuls G5 d'ailleurs.
il semble que toutes les cartes graphiques soient concernées, que l'update 10,35 agrrave les pbs et que l'utilisation de quartz extreme soit liée avec ce pb. 
http://g5support.com/group/viewtopic.php?t=243
http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?threadid=225599
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=8300945231&m=190005950121


----------



## SuperCed (29 Septembre 2004)

Sur MacBidouille, il y a un très long topic ou on essaye de trouver l'origine des freezes.

 Il y a plusieurs hypothèses :
 - Un problème de bus AGP
 - Un problème software du Window Server ou d'un driver de carte graphique
 - Un problème sur le réglage du système ventilo/sonde

 Certain ont réussi à virer les freezes en désactivant Quartz Extreme, cependant, cette solution est peut-être incomplète.

 L'autre solution consiste à télécharger les derniers drivers de cartes vidéo, et ça semble régler le problème dans la majorité des cas. Cette version des drivers était dispo pendant quelques jours sur le site Apple, dans un endroit un peu planqué. Certains l'ont téléchargée, il faut donc demander aux personnes qui ont eu le temps de le prendre de vous l'envoyer pour faire un peu plus de tests.


----------



## ymer (29 Septembre 2004)

au moins, si le problème est connu et référencé, on sait qu'il n'y aura pas besoin de renvoyer la bête, et on peux espérer un chtite mise à jour pour tout ça (n'est-ce pas Apple ?   )
Moi j'ai mis le driver de la 6800 et empêché le disque dur de se mettre en veille, 3 jours sans plantage je pris pour que ça continue...


----------



## doc (29 Septembre 2004)

il y à toujours des drivers chez radeon  pour la 9800 mac
Chez moi je ne l'ai plus éteint depuis 3 jours, j'ai désactivé les veillies  et ...  je touche du bois


----------



## doc (30 Septembre 2004)

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/mac/macosx-ATI-displays-4-4.html

C'EST CA ?


----------



## SuperCed (30 Septembre 2004)

Non, c'est une archive qui se nomme NVidia6800.dmg ou quelque chose comme ça.

   Sur MacBidouille, il y a quelques personnes qui ont pu le télécharger, et ça marche dans la plupart des cas.

   C'est sur le topic qui concerne les problèmes du G5, dans les deux ou 3 dernières pages.

   Je ne peux pas donner le lien car le forum MacBidouille est hors service pendant que j'écris ce message.

  EDIT : évidemment, il ne faut pas se fier au nom de l'archive, les drivers ATI sont aussi mis à jour dans cette update.


 Donc l'archive s'appelle NVIDIAGeForce6800.dmg
 Il faut demander aux membres du forum MacBidouille s'ils sont d'accord pour vous l'envoyer.


----------



## ymer (1 Octobre 2004)

malheuresement je n'ai plus le dmg.... est-ce qu'on peux passer directement un .pkg car il me semble que je l'ai gardé...
Ceci dit chez moi ça limite visiblement le nombre de freeze, mais ne l'éradique pas : premier freeze depuis lundi hier soir vers 10 heures...


----------



## doc (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est un peu ce que dit le support apple care  : oui mais cela ne ressoud pas tout ....  


sinon j'ai dèja tranmit des pkg


----------



## ymer (1 Octobre 2004)

tu l'a trouvé finalement le driver de la 6800 ou je te passe le .pkg ?
petite consolation  : aujourd'hui j'ai du installer un PC chez ma soeur, après moins d'une heure d'utilisation, lors de l'installation d'un antivirus, plantage total, suivi d'un plantage systematique au redémarrage, obligé de formater   
Bon ok c'est un PC à 400 euros mais bon il vaut son prix quoi... et ça met un peu de baume au coeur sur mon plantage habdomadaire ^^


----------



## doc (2 Octobre 2004)

en bal ...  merci


----------



## unfolding (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour

Je viens de prendre connaissance de "notre" probleme. Certaines fois mon G5 refusait carement de demarrer. Et meme un reset sur la carte mere ne suffisait plus. Apres avoir pendant deux semaines fait l'aller retour maison/magasin, mon revendeur a regardé de plus pres ce que j'avais installé.

Microsoft MSN 4 a ete supprimé et depuis NUL PROBLEMO, mon dual G5 2e Generation fonctionne a merveille. Pour ma messagerie instantanée j'utilise Proteus (payant) ou Fire (gratuit).

Mais ces deux semaines me restent. J'éprouve toujours l'angoisse du demarrage et dés que je vois la roue sur l'ecran gris je reprends ma respiration. C'est un sentiment que je connaissais a l'epoque de windows 98 quand j'ouvrais sous photoshop de gros fichier. je crois que je vais faire un tour chez un analyste ;-)


----------



## doc (4 Octobre 2004)

maintenant il se met en veillle tout seul.....alors que sur le tzableau de bord preferencce la veille est déconnéctée ??


----------



## comby (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, voila 2 fois que je rapporte 2 barrettes de 512 megas de Ram chez Macway, quand je les installe dans mon G5 bipro 1,8 gH, mon mac ne fonctionne plus ou pas correctement. Je ne vois pas de solution, j'ai réinstallé tout le systeme après formatage, rien n'y fait !  Une solution ?


----------



## SuperCed (5 Novembre 2004)

L'archive dont je parle plus haut :
http://apple.speedera.net/download....022-1932.20040921.VDN88/NVIDIAGeForce6800.dmg

C'est aussi pour les ATI.


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

a noter que sur mon nouveau Mono Proc PM G5 1,8ghz, il y a des freezes ...

ce n'est pas caracteristiques des bipro ... les monopro le font aussi apparement ...

A+
Max


----------



## shtroumfignou (6 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> a noter que sur mon nouveau Mono Proc PM G5 1,8ghz, il y a des freezes ...
> 
> ce n'est pas caracteristiques des bipro ... les monopro le font aussi apparement ...



Cest pas possible !!!!Même les nouvaux modèles sont buggués et freeze   

Ceux qui un nouveau PM bi 1,8 ont-ils des problèmes ,car je vient de passer commande .....

Pourquoi apple vend des machines plantogènes depuis plus de 1 ans sans réagir!!?? :mouais:


----------



## Matador (6 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> a noter que sur mon nouveau Mono Proc PM G5 1,8ghz, il y a des freezes ...
> 
> ce n'est pas caracteristiques des bipro ... les monopro le font aussi apparement ...
> 
> ...



J'ai le nouveau PM G5 mono 1,8 depuis 3 jours et pas de freeze ! Tout baigne !
A noter que j'ai un écran Apple Cinema Display 20"

Ma config : 1 Ghz RAM - ATI Radeon 9600 XT

J'ai installé OSX par clean Install après initialisation du DD

Je touche du bois....

LEL : Tu as acheté ta RAM où ?  Je l'ai acheté sur APPLESTORE (même si c'est plus cher) car les G5 sont très sensibles à la RAM et il faut faire gaffe. Par ailleurs, mieux vaut mettre des barrettes identiques et par paire.
Tes freezes sont fréquents ? Ils ont commencé quand ?


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

salut,

j'ai eu un freeze lorsqu'il est reste en veille longtemps, et un autre a l'arret ... bizarre, ca ne m'avait jamais fait ca avant sur un Mac ...

mon ecran est un ecran Sony, mais il n'y aucun rapport ...

concernant la RAM, au moment des freeze, j'avais les 256 Mo (128+128) de base d'Apple. J'ai monte ce soir deux barettes de plus de 256 Mo chacune (chip Kingston, Proc Samsung, donc bonne qualite !), donc j'ai du coup 768 Mo de RAM (sur les 4 slots: 256 / 128 /128 / 256). Pour le moment, pas eu de freeze... On verra bien a l'usage si j'ai de nouveaux freezes ... Je vous tiens au courant !

Par contre un truc: des fois, il est super rapide a eteindre, parfois super long ... avant, sur mon eMacG4, il s'etegnait toujours de la meme facon, tres rapide !!!

Ah aussi, depuis que je viens de rajouter la RAM sur mon PM G5, j'ai fait un Xbench. Avant, j'avais 154, maintenant 158 ...

A+
Max


----------



## Arthemus (6 Novembre 2004)

Pour ma part, dans cette discution j'écrivais que je n'avais plus de freeze depuis que j'avais fait la mise à jour du firmware, première version car une seconde est vite venue la remplacer.

Et bien depuis les freezes sont revenus. Mais au moins, j'en ai beaucoup moins qu'avant. 1 tous les 15 jours en moyenne alors qu'avant ça pouvait être au mons 1 par jour, voire plus !!!!

Maintenant je vais essayer de mettre en place la nouvelle version du firmware. J'ai essayé une fois mais ça na pas fonctionné .... Quand j'aurai le temps je vais pencher sur ce problème et voir si ça arrange mes affaires !!!!

Et si ça ne change rien, je prendrais l'AppleCare (ça fais moins d'un an que j'ai le powerMac) pour qu'un tech vienne à la maison directement !!!


----------



## Matador (6 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> j'ai eu un freeze lorsqu'il est reste en veille longtemps, et un autre a l'arret ... bizarre, ca ne m'avait jamais fait ca avant sur un Mac ...
> 
> ...



La mise en veille a souvent posé problème selon certaines configurations et ce même déjà sous OS 9. C'est pourquoi je ne met jamais mon PM en veille, juste l'écran au bout d'une heure. J'allume mon MAc le matin et l'éteind le soir. La journée il est en marche et l'écran se met en veille seulement. 

Je pense que si tu désactives la mise en veille, tu n'auras plus ce souci de freeze. 
Si je comprend bien, tu as eu que deux freezes ?  Exact ?Et le second "à l'arrêt" ? Que veux tu dire par là ?

En ce qui concerne le temps qu'il met pour s'éteindre, je te confirme que chez moi aussi c'est plus long parfois que sous mon iMac G4 par exemple... Je ne pense pas qu'on doit s'inquiéter pour cela.

En tout cas, mon PM mono 1,8 (que j'ai depuis 48h) tourne comme sur des roulettes !!!

C'est vrai que 256 Mo de RAM c'était peu !


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

Cependant, mon iBook ou mon eMac n'ont jamais plante, malgre la mise en veille systematique 

Bien que sur le iBook j'ai eu droit a quelques Kernel Panik de temps a autre  
Hier, suite a la lecture de ce sujet, j'ai aussi fait une reparation des autorisations. On ne sait jamais, si ca venait de la ...

Avec plus de RAM, je sens mon PM un peu plus consistant ! Avec 768, ca me suffit amplement !

Concernant le freeze "a l'arret", c'est qu'en fait il a plante pendant l'arret de l'ordi... mais y a peut etre eu une mauvaise manip de ma part ??!? 

m'enfin, entre hier et aujourd'hui, je lui ai fait:
-> une reparation des autorisations
-> rajouter 512 de RAM
-> mise a jour avec X.3.6

Bref, je peux pas faire mieux pour le moment, on verra bien si il refreeze... mais j'espere pas avec toutes les manips que j'ai fait 

a+
Max


----------



## Matador (7 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, mon iBook ou mon eMac n'ont jamais plante, malgre la mise en veille systematique
> 
> Bien que sur le iBook j'ai eu droit a quelques Kernel Panik de temps a autre
> Hier, suite a la lecture de ce sujet, j'ai aussi fait une reparation des autorisations. On ne sait jamais, si ca venait de la ...
> ...



Ton "freeze à l'arrêt" n'est pas vraiment un freeze, car un freeze c'est quand tu ne peux plus rien faire en plein milieu d'une session, pas lors de la phase visant à éteindre le Mac. Il se peut que l'écran s'est éteint mais qu'il y a eu un bug qui a fait que le Mac lui ne s'est pas éteint, car une application était active en tache de fond où quelque chose comme cela. Cela s'était déjà produit avec mon iMac G4 !!
Parfois c'est du à une mauvaise coordination entre Mac, écran et DD externe éventuellement dans le processus visant à éteindre le Mac..  Rien de très grave.
Et quand tu redémarres aussi sec, ou lors d'un reboot, entends tu des bruits "bizarres" venant de la tour ?  (ceci n'est pas anormal lors d'un reboot).


----------



## lel (7 Novembre 2004)

non ... parfois, il fait des bruits bizarres, en demarrant, ou comme ca sans rien faire de special ... il vient juste de m'en faire un ... je ne sais pas si c'est le Combo qui se met a tourner ou si ce sont les ventilos interne a la tour ...

A+
Max


----------



## Matador (7 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> non ... parfois, il fait des bruits bizarres, en demarrant, ou comme ca sans rien faire de special ... il vient juste de m'en faire un ... je ne sais pas si c'est le Combo qui se met a tourner ou si ce sont les ventilos interne a la tour ...
> 
> A+
> Max



J'ai également ce genre de bruit, surtout lors du démarrage, cela dure quelques secondes, n'est pas très fort et ressemble à un bruit "gazouillis" ondulant.  Selon les forums APPLE, ce bruit "chirping noise" est normal et est du au flux electrique.
Donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir de se côté


----------



## bgali (7 Novembre 2004)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> La mise en veille a souvent posé problème selon certaines configurations et ce même déjà sous OS 9. C'est pourquoi je ne met jamais mon PM en veille, juste l'écran au bout d'une heure. J'allume mon MAc le matin et l'éteind le soir. La journée il est en marche et l'écran se met en veille seulement.
> 
> Je pense que si tu désactives la mise en veille, tu n'auras plus ce souci de freeze.
> Si je comprend bien, tu as eu que deux freezes ?  Exact ?Et le second "à l'arrêt" ? Que veux tu dire par là ?
> ...



J'ai aussi remarqué que sans mise en veille il n'y avait pas de problème


----------



## kaboum (9 Novembre 2004)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également ce genre de bruit, surtout lors du démarrage, cela dure quelques secondes, n'est pas très fort et ressemble à un bruit "gazouillis" ondulant.  Selon les forums APPLE, ce bruit "chirping noise" est normal et est du au flux electrique.
> Donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir de se côté



hey, sur mon G5 2x2, ça me fesait ce bruit au démarrage aussi, plutot rigolo qu'inquietant.
le probleme c'est que depuis la mise à jour 10.3.6, ça me le fait dès que j'active une fonction d'exposé ou le dock!!!
ça devient limite!


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

il a refreeze hier soir... j'etais devant la tele, et je m'etais endormi ... bref, mon PM est passe en veille et au moment de le reanimer, pssuucchhhtttt, en carafe le brouzouf ! Bref, je l'ai redemarre a la sauvage ! et j'ai desactive la veille, le freeze venant de la !

A+
Max


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> il a refreeze hier soir... j'etais devant la tele, et je m'etais endormi ... bref, mon PM est passe en veille et au moment de le reanimer, pssuucchhhtttt, en carafe le brouzouf ! Bref, je l'ai redemarre a la sauvage ! et j'ai desactive la veille, le freeze venant de la !
> 
> A+
> Max



T'aurais pas un modem USB toi ?


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

si ... un vieux olitec USB ... un des premiers modeles !

pourquoi, y a un rapport ?

A+
Max


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Tu m'étonnes, ça commence à se savoir pourtant, je sais pas ce que tu fais dans ce thread, le problème n'étant pas le G5 mais le modem     
C'est pour ça qu'on recommande les modem éthernet, un modem en USB c'est un peu une aberration en fait et les sujets sur le net sont omniprésents, sur mac comme sur pc.
En fait j'ai également un modem usb, il fonctionne très bien mais c'est un peu comme les GREMLINS, y a des règles à respecter.

- Avoir le bon driver (contrairement aux modem ethernet qui n'en n'ont pas besoin).
- Ne pas brancher au débrancher le modem à chaud. (sinon freeze ou KP)
- Ne pas faire de mise en veille profonde (chez moi pas de kernel panic mais le modem ne retrouve pas la connexion).

Voilà donc rien à voir avec le G5.


----------



## Apca (9 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> si ... un vieux olitec USB ... un des premiers modeles !
> 
> pourquoi, y a un rapport ?
> 
> ...



Cela pourrait provenir de ton modem, Les modem usb et les mac ne font pas bon ménage. Ici on te conseillera toujours des modem ethernet.


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

je sais que les modems ethernet sont mieux pour les Mac, mais je ne savais pas en revanche qu'il y avait des soucis entre les Mac et les modem ADSL USB ... mais bon, c'est un modem USB que mon fournisseur m'avait fourni quand j'avais pris l'ADSL ! Donc je le garde, je verrais bien avec le temps, quand il sera en panne ! Mais pour le moment, il fonctionne bien ...

A+
Max


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> je sais que les modems ethernet sont mieux pour les Mac, mais je ne savais pas en revanche qu'il y avait des soucis entre les Mac et les modem ADSL USB ... mais bon, c'est un modem USB que mon fournisseur m'avait fourni quand j'avais pris l'ADSL ! Donc je le garde, je verrais bien avec le temps, quand il sera en panne ! Mais pour le moment, il fonctionne bien ...
> 
> A+
> Max



Je suis pas sûr que tu aies lu mon post 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes, ça commence à se savoir pourtant, je sais pas ce que tu fais dans ce thread, le problème n'étant pas le G5 mais le modem
> C'est pour ça qu'on recommande les modem éthernet, un modem en USB c'est un peu une aberration *en fait et les sujets sur le net sont omniprésents, sur mac comme sur pc*.
> En fait j'ai également un modem usb, il fonctionne très bien mais c'est un peu comme les GREMLINS, y a des règles à respecter.
> 
> ...


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

desole, mais je n'avais jamais rien lu de tel ...

chattiez moi si vous estimez que je le vaux, mais bon, desole, je ne peux pas tout savoir et encore moins lire tout ce qu'il y a sur le net !!!!!

je ne le savais pas ... c'est bon la ???

A+
Max


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Euh ça va pas ? Tu veux qu'on en parle ?   
Je voulais juste être sûr que tu aies bien pris connaissance des 3 règles des GREMLINS afin que par la suite tu n'aies pas de pb avec ton modem, c'est tout...


----------



## lel (9 Novembre 2004)

oui oui bien capte 

A+
Max


----------

